

New lighting technology won't flicker, shatter or burn out - jswanson
http://phys.org/news/2012-12-goodbye-fluorescent-bulbs-technology-wont.html

======
jswanson
Being able to mimic the Sun's 'perfectly white light' is brilliant. Many
people find CFL's really annoying.

Almost as cool though is the fact that it can easily be built in any shape
desired, as it sounds like you run a change through a surface instead of
having a specific light-generating element.

The example they give is of a 2x4 'panel' replacing CFL's in offices, but
could imagine some fantastically cool applications of this in interior design.

------
jswanson
Original submission here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4864241>

Submitting it as a new item as the BBC link seems to be dead.

